# Human Nature ?



## Graybeard (Aug 4, 2019)

I just attended a workshop when a member in the audience seemed to think he was the demonstrator. Not only did he show everyone how he did things differently he spent most of his time standing along side the demonstrator in the front rather than sitting on his chair like the rest of us. Both are good turners but when you look at their work it's totally different. When the demonstrator got into the meat of what he did (texturing and coloring) the guy sat down and dozed off. Obviously he wasn't there to learn anything, rather just reinforce his own ideas and prejudices. Why show up? Human nature continues to amaze me.


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

That's an ass IMO. Luckily, there are very few in this field that I've run across.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Incredible ego! If he can't follow, he certainly can't lead!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 4, 2019)

I took a class with Lonnie Bird several years ago and we had a guy like this. It was an ego trip for him, I suppose. Lonnie handled it well and got it under control after a while. Why would anyone pay big money to attend a class and try to teach it? Sad.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just like the old saying... the loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.


----------

